# Clearing The Msn Messenger Sign-In Box?



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

Is there anyway to do this. i know its possible to do with AIM, but i am yet to find a little trick to do it for msn messenger. i attached a pic of my problem, if you know of any tips on how to do this please help.


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

Never mind, figured it out.


----------



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

I have the same problem, care to share the solution?


----------



## slimk (Apr 8, 2005)

i have the same problem too, does anyone know the solution ???


----------



## pc_doctor (Jan 22, 2005)

What Version of MSN do you currently have?


----------



## slimk (Apr 8, 2005)

i have version 6.2


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

If you are on XP, Go to Start | Control Panel

Double click User accounts

Click On your account

On the Left side click * Manage my network passwords*

Highlight those sign ons that you don't require, and click *Remove*


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

I got Msn 7.0 Beta so here what i did.

Open Msn Messenger
Go To Tools, Than Options.
Click General
And where it says passwords and accounts Click Change.
Delete the ones you dont want and keep the accounts you do.

Worked for me.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Masterem said:


> I got Msn 7.0 Beta so here what i did.
> 
> Open Msn Messenger
> Go To Tools, Than Options.
> ...


Yes that will for 7.0 beta, but for earlier versions that option isn't available, in which case you''ll need to use the method I posted above


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

I already know how to delete it in XP.
What about the other OS's....like ME and 98?


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

Ro****h said:


> I already know how to delete it in XP.
> What about the other OS's....like ME and 98?


I havent tried it with any other OS's other than XP sorry.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Upgrade to MSN Messenger 7.0


----------



## Masterem (Jul 17, 2004)

putasolution said:


> Upgrade to MSN Messenger 7.0


Ya this is probly your best bet.


----------



## Roshith (Nov 28, 2004)

ok..


----------

